# 3200+ Gallons



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

If you had a 15foot wide by 48inch high pool, how and what would you use in order to mimick the amazonian underwater habitat in order to maybe breed caribe?


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

wow thats serious but i have no idea good luck


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I'd probably go with a sand over clay or laterite type substrate. Plant the tank with Vals and amazon swords. Toss a couple Mega Large pieces of drift wood.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats some serious water volume.

I'd say driftwood the hell out of it, throw whatever sand and gravel in there you can find and put some real or fake floating plants on the top to dim the water for them.
Then hope for the best.


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

God Bless. Now that sounds like an en devour.

lots of current, some dead spots, and one MASSIVE UV filter lol


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Yea, I'm getting one of these on the 28th, I'm moving in 6 months so I'm going to set it up there. Planning the 'en devour' now, better planned than wing it for a good change of success.

This is a link to the one that I am getting:
http://www.intexcorp.com/easyset.htm
I just double checked and the total gallons it holds is 3,736 gallons.

These above ground pools are great, and relatively inexpensive. What is the minimum amount of water needed to have a good chance at breeding caribe? I've read that the more water the better, but what is the minimum?

Also, filtration wise, how should I go about filtering this much water? I'm thinking of building a couple of 55gallon filtration units like the ones they use for ponds. What are some ways to filter 8000gallons of water, so I have at least 2 times turn over?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

what happens if it accidentally gets bit during a feeding? the walls arent all that tough.


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

rbp 4 135 said:


> what happens if it accidentally gets bit during a feeding? the walls arent all that tough.


I had thought about that as well... and the air filled portion is even less thick IIRC.

I'd shoot for one of the metal ones on that same site, I know their more expensive, but I'd think that they'd be a lot more durable in the long run.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

You might also be interested in a High Density Polyethylene Tank. 
www.chemtainer.com

They are pretty expensive but they will last you a very long time and can handle the punishment of being outside during cold winters. They could probably even handle direct hits from fairly powerful bb guns to give you an idea of how tough they are.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

if thats the case why not go with rhoms....i thought carbies could be breedin a 100gish tank anyways


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I had the same thought about the integrity of the siding and if what its made of could stand a bite, it says on their website that its strong enough to survive a 'puncture'. I don't know as to what extent that is. I was thinking of the intex pool only because I know this guy who bought one in august of this year and is moving so he would be selling it to me for $60. Might just end up trying it anyway, or end up with an above ground pool, lol. Honestly though, I'm leaning more towards maybe building an indoor pond.



cueball said:


> if thats the case why not go with rhoms....i thought carbies could be breedin a 100gish tank anyways


Is that the minimum size tank to breed caribe?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i think they mean that a puncture will not cause it to tear, or split out, how ever i imagine that it will still leak. Personally if i were building something this big, id talk to Mr. Hastus aka Frank and ask him his opinions on the plausibility of breeding some serrasalamus species. He has a wealth of knowledge, and would be more than willing to shed some light on this topic, i would assume.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i was thinking, why not piraya? or geryi?









i don't believe anyone knows much about breeding caribe, other than get a big big area for them to breed in.

has anyone even done it? last i checked i didn't think so. golds has been done, i believe, so for a serra that could be your best bet


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

also i am concered about the pool getting popped since sharp teeth and blowup pool dont mix to well

i think a pond inset would work best and you could do the same stuff you want to

before starting do some research on rio orrinoco (caribe habitat)


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

sean-820 said:


> also i am concered about the pool getting popped since sharp teeth and blowup pool dont mix to well
> 
> i think a pond inset would work best and you could do the same stuff you want to
> 
> before starting do some research on rio orrinoco (caribe habitat)


Yes a liner of some sort would probaly be the best way to go, like a truck bed coat. I know they sell a plastic spray on, thats sold as pond safe, it is usually sold as apatch, but I know ppl, who lined rubber liners with this stuff, and it really hardens nice, but the only downside I see tyo a liner or the stuff I am reffering to is that the pool itself is flexible, so if you fill it up and put a liner in, two diff material expand and contract at diff rates, which could cause chaffing and stress points. But even if you find the perfect perfect setup, u should start looking into filter setups, I mean u are obviously going to want to have as little maintancer in tank as possible, cause I dont think u wanna mess with a sugar load full of caribe or any other angry piranha species. I would look into in tank pumps, with a rope or some sort of vine attachment, so u can pull it out safely and return gently, and then do multiple filtration points with a return at the top. as for flow and current it will be difficult again cause u would need to service them occasionaly. Plus get as many bio filtration u can have.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i mean plastic pond insert but a pond liner of a decent thinkness would probably work


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

you could also buy a big cattle trough, most are made of steal so you wouldn't have to worry about it ever getting punctured, unless you shoot it...


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

IMO, if you had the space and are serious about a project with a magnitude as this, the cheapest I can think of is to build your own above-ground pond. In the philippines, and in the USA as well, commercial fish breeders have large circular tanks made out of cinder blocks & concrete. Do it like the pros do. These tanks hold thousands of gallons and if built correctly, are very strong. You can plumb it to enable a wet-dry filtration system much like you would do to your fish tank but only on a bigger scale. There are many pond filters available. Dont even start to think of "What if I put 20 FX5s or 50 Aquaclear 110s?". Fish tank filters are for fish tanks. Pond filters are what you need and should have. Or you could build your self one with some concrete, industrial water pumps, commercial biological media, etc.

I will try to find a picture of what kind of tank I am reffering to.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the great info, I do appreciate it. I have been looking into information about just building my own above ground pond. This seems to be the most thesible. I'm doing the research on caribe habitat and trying to find whatever articles there are on breeding them. It's kind of funny because I'm originally from the Philippines. I'll do some more research and I'll post up what I've gathered.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ive seen some cinder block tanks that look nice but are simple

all they are is iron rod cemented in the ground then blocks placed overthe rods and cemented on top of eachother then concrete is filled in the center

you could add a glass pannel but it would be another thousand dollars

is this going to be in or outside?

you could always buy one of those large rubbermaid ponds that are 1000gals and decorate that


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

but the best thing to do is have a glass window, like build it outside the basement floor of your house, and build a window at the ground level of tank inside house so u can always watch the pond from inside!~ that would be blingtastic


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Issue with the cinder block tanks is they are very perm. This can be broken down if he moves. Unless you own your home and intend on staying there a long time I do not recommend building anything too perm. Its 60 bucks you say? Go for it. If at worst you will have a little pool to splash around in next summer.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Thats what I was thinking blacksunshine, at the worst i'll end up with a pool. I'm going to get the pool either way.

I've been doing some research and I'm still not sure what direction I'm going to go into. I would like it go inside, in the basement. I'm leaning more towards just building a not so permanent indoor pond from wood, pond liner, and such so if I were to move I can break it down with ease. Filtration wise, I can build a couple of 55gallon drum mechanical/biological filtration units such as used in ponds. Mind you, I have a good 6 months to plan this out, so any help/information would be grand.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

I could not come across pics of those commercial fish fam concrete above ground tanks. Yes. As Blacksunshine said, its rather perm. But look at it this way...you have it legally built on property that you own, grow caribas in it, hopefully breed 'em, then you could compete with the supply coming in from the wild. Then you have a decent business going - ideally. lol. Here's how, I think, you could set up your filtration.









Many possibilities from this set up too. You could raise tilapia in the sediment/debris tanks and as you know, tilapia is a valuable food fish.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

also becareful, if you put indoors, the humidity will go way up in house... so make sure the drywall is mold resisitant, and prep the area, cause that can destroy ur house as well... I would love to see the setup, but if you want more info search for large home built tanks.. they cover this kinda stuff always


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the good information, I will do my own research from now until I get it down to a real plan. I will post up when I begin the project, once again, thanks to those who showed interest and replied. Until then, happy fish keeping.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Doktordet said:


> I could not come across pics of those commercial fish fam concrete above ground tanks. Yes. As Blacksunshine said, its rather perm. But look at it this way...you have it legally built on property that you own, grow caribas in it, hopefully breed 'em, then you could compete with the supply coming in from the wild. Then you have a decent business going - ideally. lol. Here's how, I think, you could set up your filtration.
> 
> View attachment 155555
> 
> ...


I can't figure out how water would flow through this system, can you please explain it? And water is supposed to trickle down through bio-balls (wet/dry), I don't see how that could happen in your setup.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

just fill a 55 gallon drum or whatever..with gravel and filter thorugh it.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

well alls i can say is what are you going to feed them and good luck


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

id be concered with the liner getting a big hole for the teeth or something


----------

